# Just some more offshore pictures



## jackrat (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## l0velesly (Jan 30, 2013)

Nice photography.. love the editing!


----------



## tortadise (Jan 30, 2013)

Love that blue water. You see any blue sharks out there?


----------



## jackrat (Jan 30, 2013)

Kelly,you see a little of everything out there. Hammerheads,mako,leopard,big mantas,lots of big tuna,whales,turtles,whale sharks,you name it.I really enjoy watching all of the sealife. We send an ROV sub down at least once a day.You can tune the live feed from it on the tv.There are some crazy looking creatures at 8000 feet.


----------



## wellington (Jan 30, 2013)

What kind of camera are you using? The pictures are so beautiful and clear. Would be cool if you see any wildlife at the surface if you could get a picture of that


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 30, 2013)

Holy cow, those are beautiful pictures! Does you rig rock in the waves? It looks so big and sturdy.


I thought of one more ques... Do you take a boat or helicopter to get to the rig?


----------



## jackrat (Jan 30, 2013)

Wellington,I use a Sony DSCH20. I've tried to get photos of the wildlife,but unless they are out of the water,like a whale breaching or a manta jumping,they just don't show up.

CTM,thanks.Yes we do indeed rock,roll,pitch,heave and yaw,which makes operating a crane with 200 feet of boom interesting,to say the least. LOL We are free floating,dynamically positioned by eight thrusters,Two on the end of each pontoon.We fly out on helos. In the last picture of the whole rig,if you look close you will see that I took the picture while we were circling,waiting for another flight to clear the helideck.
This is the bird we fly on,Sikorski S-92.Its basically a flying school bus with seating for 19 passengers.


----------



## wellington (Jan 30, 2013)

Must be an exciting job most of the time. Scary a lot of the time. But beautiful all the time. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jackrat (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been at it for sixteen years and still love/hate it. You can't hate it much,only working six months out of the year.lol The fifty hours of overtime each week make up for the time you're at home,though.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow, thanks for the info. It sounds exciting and scary to do your job!! The helicopter picture is so cool!


----------



## terryo (Jan 30, 2013)

Your pictures are so beautiful. They belong in National Geographic.


----------



## jackrat (Jan 31, 2013)

terryo said:


> Your pictures are so beautiful. They belong in National Geographic.


Thanks!


----------



## N2TORTS (Jan 31, 2013)

Very Cool .. Ratman' .... hope everything is going well! ... I figured you were out to sea ....Havn't seen ya in awhile ~ Keep Safe!

JD~


----------



## jackrat (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks,JD.It's good to be back for a while.


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 1, 2013)

jackrat said:


> Thanks,JD.It's good to be back for a while.



You need to take a trip out to So Cali ...... I know of a cool place for you to stay ! ....
Glad to see ya back ...and once again ...AWESOME PICS!


JD~


----------



## RedfootsRule (Feb 2, 2013)

Amazing pictures, but what exactly is it ?


----------



## tink737 (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice eye for pictures.


----------

